# Chicagoland / Midwest Fall Rally



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Anyone interested in getting a Chicagoland / Midwest Fall Rally going? As out children will be having a long weekend off of school in honor of Columbus Day, we typically get our last camping trip of the year that weekend. This year, we are looking at going a bit over the Illinois / Wisconsin border to Tunnel Trail Campground located in Wilton WI (54670). We have never camped there, but we have been told that they have a nice facility. They are right off the Elroy - Sparta Bike Trail which happens to be the first rail to trail conversion in the United States and boasts three tunnels. Additionally, there is what looks to be a fun Corn Maze near by. I have contacted the campground and they indicated (as of this afternoon) have the availability to handle a group of 8 - 10. So what do you say, anyone interested?

*EDIT: Please see post number 9 about reservation info.*


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

We might be able to attend. That just happens to be a weekend that I am in town. I'll have to check with the Household 6 and see if she can get off. WooHoo...something to look forward to! Ken


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd love too but we always do an Adult Weekend in Door County, WI. on Columbus Day weekend. We'll be staying at the Door County Camping Retreat CG. My buddy has a seasonal up there and we always have about 7-8 couples up that weekend.

It's nice that the kids are off but parents need some time off too!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'll need to check with my husband's on call schedule--but that might be possible for us as well! We'd love to meet up with y'all!


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know, but we'll be in Vancouver Canada for a wedding


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Chasn said:


> We might be able to attend. That just happens to be a weekend that I am in town. I'll have to check with the Household 6 and see if she can get off. WooHoo...something to look forward to! Ken


Ken, it would be great to see you and Tara again. I plan to make my reservations the first of next week and I'll let you all know what site we will be on. Additionally, it looks like we will have one of my buddies from the firehouse joining us with his wife and 4 boys.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> I'd love too but we always do an Adult Weekend in Door County, WI. on Columbus Day weekend. We'll be staying at the Door County Camping Retreat CG. My buddy has a seasonal up there and we always have about 7-8 couples up that weekend.
> 
> It's nice that the kids are off but parents need some time off too!


For the past 5 or 6 years we have been going to Door County on the Columbus Day weekend but decided to change things up a bit this year. The fall colors are usually in full display. We stayed at DCCR a few years back but for the weekend of Sister Bay's Fall Fest (the next weekend) and it snowed on us, enough to actually stick to the ground.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> For the past 5 or 6 years we have been going to Door County on the Columbus Day weekend but decided to change things up a bit this year. The fall colors are usually in full display. We stayed at DCCR a few years back but for the weekend of Sister Bay's Fall Fest (the next weekend) and it snowed on us, enough to actually stick to the ground.


This is going to be our first year at DCCR. For the past 3 years we've been at Frontier Wilderness campground in Egg Harbor. I know it's just a place to crash when you don't have any kids, but it's rough when you're backing in with 3" clearance on either side of you cause of the trees. Couldn't even roll the awning out!

We always go this weekend because of the Pumpkin Patch festival in Egg Harbor. Well that and the colors of course. Pumpkin Patch is a blast for the adults... bands... beer....shopping... beer..... did I mention beer??









I've hijacked this thread enough. Back to the topic at hand.

Have fun guys!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

For anyone interested in making a reservation, we have reserved site number 41 for October 8th - 12th. If you are interested in joining us, simply call Tunnel Trail Campground at 608-435-6829 and request to be placed near our site.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> For anyone interested in making a reservation, we have reserved site number 41 for October 8th - 12th. If you are interested in joining us, simply call Tunnel Trail Campground at 608-435-6829 and request to be placed near our site.


I'll let you know when I get the reservations made. Thanks and looking forward to it! 
Ken


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Chris, can u find out about thier cancellation policy, since i will be on the road until 8/18. I think i could pull another trade and be there but won't be able to do it until i get back. If its only a ten dollar fee or something like that i could do that if the trade doesnt go through. U know how it is, i have pulled alot of favors with this trip. I would like to book it and if I cant get the trade cancel. anyway I should have internet access for the next couple of days.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

From the Tunnel Trail website:

"Reservation Cancellations: Two weeks notice is required for a credit certificate (inside two weeks no refunds.)
Refunds are not given due to weather conditions. No cash refunds, certificate only. No same day cancellations. Credit cards will be charged and deposits kept due to no-shows or cancellations."


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Chris

Sounds good I will see if Rita can get off work.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Finally got our reservations made. We are in slot 42, coming in LATE, LATE, LATE on the 9th, leaving the 12th. Look forward to seeing you all! 
Ken


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

So is anyone else coming, or is it just us two?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

One of my co-workers and his family have reservations to join us. I am still working on Out4Fun and Mike.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

We will come if we can--we can't make reservations too far in advance, because often my husband's job suddenly intervenes.







It's a risk, but we we try not to get caught out if we can help it. We would not be coming till Friday, since my kids have school.

Cj


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

its not looking good for us. The dw is pretty camped out and mary is in full swing with soccer. I will keep u all posted but as it stands now we are all pretty camped out.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Camped out? I didn't even know that was possible?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Cj45 said:


> We will come if we can--we can't make reservations too far in advance, because often my husband's job suddenly intervenes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Hopefully it will work out and you will be able to make it.

As it stands now, we plan to hit the bike trail Saturday morning to check out a couple of the tunnels. If everyone's legs are up for it, we plan to hit the corn maze later in the afternoon. One of my buddies from the firehouse is new to camping with a travel trailer and has never winterized before. I plan to bring my small compressor to blow out his and my lines before we leave on Sunday. Anyone else is also welcome to us it as well.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> We will come if we can--we can't make reservations too far in advance, because often my husband's job suddenly intervenes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Hopefully it will work out and you will be able to make it.

As it stands now, we plan to hit the bike trail Saturday morning to check out a couple of the tunnels. If everyone's legs are up for it, we plan to hit the corn maze later in the afternoon. One of my buddies from the firehouse is new to camping with a travel trailer and has never winterized before. I plan to bring my small compressor to blow out his and my lines before we leave on Sunday. Anyone else is also welcome to us it as well.
[/quote]

That's sounds like a good time. I'll be setting up a little on Sat morning AFTER my coffee. We will be up for whatever sounds fun. I'll bring my compressor and winterizing equip too. Looking forward to the final camping trip of the season.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

We're READY!!! We are really looking forward to the last trip out of the year. See Ya There!
Ken, Tara and Baxter


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I agree. The boys have been excited about this trip for the past month or so. They keep asking if this is "the week we are going to Tunnel Tail". They are looking forward to checking out the old train tunnels on the trail. Later today, we are going to run out to get them each "their very own headlight" (flashlight) that they can use in the tunnels. Angelo from Out4Fun was able to make reservations last week, so they will be there also. As of now (knock on wood) the weather is looking dry for the weekend and we are keeping our fingers crossed that it will stay like that. I can remember a few years back, we went to Door County on what would be the weekend after this for Sister Bay's Fall festival. My parents drove from Michigan, like a 8 hour drive, and they were greeted with SNOW!! As it heated up into the 50's during the day, it didn't stick around long.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I can remember a few years back, we went to Door County on what would be the weekend after this for Sister Bay's Fall festival.


Yeah... I'll be thinkin' about you guys out there as we're up in Door County for the Pumpkin Patch festival in Egg Harbor.

You guys have fun and be safe.


----------

